# Cruise Control



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi
Been told Swift themselves read this part of the forum so please could someone enlighten me on the following :

Ordered a Bessecarr E795 last October for a March 08 delivery. Made sure to make clear that we want an 08 model & NOT a 07 held back til March !!!
Asked about cruise & told that Fiat do NOT do cruise even as a factory option.

Well, it would appear Fiat DO fit cruise as standard ( Auto trail ... Ci ... etc ) so will my new Bessecarr costing nearly £50,000 .... YES .... £50,000 ... come with cruise the same as other manufacturers or not?

Cruise is a very big must on my list & I have spoken at length over the Christmas period to the 'other 1/2' & really find it a little suspicious why Swift appear not to fit it.

Can someone let me know if it will come with cruise ????

Thanks


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I believe that the converters fit cruise to thier models i.e autotrail CI etc. and not Fiat, I have never seen a Ducato van fitted with cruise control??

Conrad Anderson do a conversion, so does http://www.adroitservices.biz/

May be worth checking with a Fiat Commercial dealer to verify the fitting is std?

Regards MnD


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I have a 07 Carthago with a factory fitted cruise control and the instructions for it are in the Fiat manual.

Wobby


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

My Solano HAS fiat factory fitted cruise control!! And as wobby says the instructions for it are in the fiat manual so they are not something added by the converter.

Steve


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Speedyone said:


> Hi
> Been told Swift themselves read this part of the forum so please could someone enlighten me on the following :
> 
> Ordered a Bessecarr E795 last October for a March 08 delivery. Made sure to make clear that we want an 08 model & NOT a 07 held back til March !!!
> ...


Hi Speedyone,
I dont think Cruise control is an option we offer but I need to check this when we are back at work next week.

Can you please send us a PM with your details and your dealer we can check your order details and confirm with our sales team.

Regards
Andy


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

We have a Ducato with factory fitted cruise control. Well worth the extra cash, and I wouldn't get a van without one now. Essential if you're spending days bombing down autobahns to get to Eastern Europe.

Similarly cab air con

Good to see Swift repairing their reputation at last. I can't think why they wouldn't offer cruise control as an option. I think came as standard with my Rapido


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Cruise is an option that many manufacturers include as standard speowouldnt be without ours. Standard on all CI. Not bad for £33000. Surely if it was that important you wouldnt have ordered.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 10, 2007)

*cruise control*

Hi. I think that all Ducato vans built after April 2007 have cruise control fitted as standard.
I rejected an early conversion, because it didn't have cruise and the model I bought was built after April, and came with it.
Mike H.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Speedyone said:


> Hi
> Been told Swift themselves read this part of the forum so please could someone enlighten me on the following :
> 
> Ordered a Bessecarr E795 last October for a March 08 delivery. Made sure to make clear that we want an 08 model & NOT a 07 held back til March !!!
> ...


Cruise control is not on the Swift option list as upto now it has been a dealer fit option this your Dealer is aware of and should have told you.Peter.


----------



## 99136 (May 9, 2006)

We have a 2000 Hobby 750 with cruise control on a Fiat Ducato and it's referred to in the handbook. So it's been around for some time. You should be able to get it on the latest model.
Best of luck
Mac


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Not all of us want it!!!
So I'm glad it's not fitted as standard.
I was offered it by the dealer fitted by them not Swift.
I opted for a good alarm.

"I thought we all did research before buying a motorhome"
Websites etc.

Happy New Year

Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cruise control*

I'm with you, Chris.

If someone offered to pay to fit cruise con to my van, I would decline. Give the money to the dogs home.

Russell


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

A lot of people I know never use the showers in there vans!! but they are still fitted as standard you never know there might be a day when they will! same as a speed control might be required if fitted standard.

Steve


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

To be perfectly honest ... this thread wasn't started to find out if you like cruise or not !!

My main point is that other manufacturers fit it to there Fiat's as standard so why don't Swift? If it was down to price ... they are all in it to make money ... I am sure Auto trail ... Ci ... etc would not fit it if it meant them loosing money !!! 

Prior to these threads on here, we were unsure if Swift fitted cruise or not ...not our fault as we were told by our dealer ( who is correct on what they said re Swift but not other manufacturers ! ) cruise is not fitted ... Peter from Swift has made it fairly clear that they don't.

As Sweetie mentioned above ... probably many of you who say you wouldn't use cruise have never tried driving a vehicle with cruise! Once you have it & get used to it .... you will never go back! Remember Automatic gear boxes .... how many have said ''I'd never drive one'' .... drove one .... & now always want auto ! Cab aircon .... just the same ... bet you wouldn't be with out it driving through Spain or stuck on the M25 during one of our rare hot days ...... sure you know where I am coming from !!!

Oh! ... & to Christopherobin .... very sarky comment you left !!!!! :twisted: 

We did I can assure you do plenty of research into motorhomes ... after all we will be parting with £50,000 ! :roll: 

The mistake re cruise is not with us ...hence this thread !!

And a Happy New Year to you as well !!!! :wink:


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Speedyone said:


> Cruise is a very big must on my list & I have spoken at length over the Christmas period to the 'other 1/2' & really find it a little suspicious why Swift appear not to fit it.
> 
> Can someone let me know if it will come with cruise ????
> 
> Thanks


Speedyone
I'm sorry if you think that I was being "Sarky" 
But for the life of me, I can't understand that when the dealer said that Swift did not do cruise control, that you went ahead and ordered it.
As you say £50,000 is a lot of money, but most of us have spent upwards
of £40,000. 
So £300 is a small amount to get the dealer to arrange a third party to fit cruise control.
I hope you manage to get your cruise control fitted as you have chosen
a great motorhome.

Happy New Year

Chris


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

SwiftGroup said:


> Speedyone said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Hello,

Not good enough. Fiat can fit it at the factory, have done scince the previous generation of Ducato. European converters list it as an option so why not Swift?.

So is it the usual case of UK and right hand drive come last or that Swift do not bother to order it on chassis for stock?.

Is the Swift retro fit a Fiat kit that is identical to having it fitted at the factory or is it a third party kit? Same Price? Rather like the A/C kit for the New Mercedes Sprinter. £995 for a Factory fit Climate control, £1500 for a retro fit manual A/C!.

Trev.


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

No worries Chris .... no pun intended !

Sent you a second PM to explain !

Happy New year to you & yours as well.

Regards

Mark


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Going back to the original question Speedyone-

My Trigano Tribute came with cruise control and that only cost £29k and luckily Fiat fitted it NOT Trigano :wink: 

When I looked into getting any options when ordering the Tribby ( air con being top of the list) I got an email back from Italy that informed me that all the base vehicles are bulk ordered by the manufacturer from Fiat with the manufacturers options so cruise control will have been requested by the manufacturer NOT fitted. As they bulk order the years worth of vans its near impossible to get an option that has not been requested by the manufacturer. 

So its a case of finding a manufacturer who has ordered the option on a van you like or having the option retrofitted as I did with air con (£2k) as Fiat make a point of not retrofitting so you need to find a aftermarket specialist hence £2k and not £950.

I use cruise control all the time in the car but only once this year in the MH. Thats because I tend to stick to small winding roads in the Tribby but being a true Yorkshireman "Owt for Nowt"

Digressing the best option must be traction control that Fiat offer as a factory fit but I have not seen any manufacturer offering. Imagine never getting stuck on another muddy site and pulling all them 4x4 out of the mud :wink: 
Happy New Year
650


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Tribute_650 said:


> Going back to the original question Speedyone-
> 
> My Trigano Tribute came with cruise control and that only cost £29k and luckily Fiat fitted it NOT Trigano :wink:
> 
> ...


There is a 17wk lead time when you order cabs from Fiat.We offer Fiat options that are most frequently asked for.If we are wrong not to offer cruise control we will reconsider our decision. I should just like to point out to those who are critical of us 'what other manufacturer could you have dialogue and answers from on New Years Eve?' Happy new Year to you all.Peter.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Peter not surprisingly Swift sound more flexible that Trigano. As you only have a 17wk lead time unlike CI's 12 month ( according to Fiat) can you order one offs like traction control or would the whole batch have to have them fitted ?

Good to see you still working on New Years Eve ! Best wishes to you.
650


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Tribute_650 said:


> Hi Peter not surprisingly Swift sound more flexible that Trigano. As you only have a 17wk lead time unlike CI's 12 month ( according to Fiat) can you order one offs like traction control or would the whole batch have to have them fitted ?
> 
> Good to see you still working on New Years Eve ! Best wishes to you.
> 650


No we can order one- offs lbut I suspect that will be longer than 17wks? So we try and keep our options simple.Fiat/Peugeot are notorious for cocking up special orders as they make over 1000 vehicles a day at Sevel! Peter.


----------

